# Neu Million 1MG9 Schwimmanzug bei Outdoor & Echolot Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (23. Oktober 2007)

*Neu Mullion 1MG9 atmungsaktiver Schwimmanzug bei Outdoor & Echolot Schlageter*

*Neuer Schwimmanzug Mullion 1MG9*

Der BESTE der atmungsaktiven Schwimmanzüge.
Hergestellt von dem führenden Hersteller für professionelle Ausrüstung. [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*einige wichtige Besonderheiten des Anzuges:*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]eine neuartige atmungsaktive Spezialfaser [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]weiches Aussenmaterial mit hohem Tragekomfort [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Angenehmes softiges Steppfutter mit Netzabschluß für Wasser Abfuhr [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alle Nähte sind verschweißt[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]breiter Hüftgurt mit Schnellverschluß [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Radar Reflexionsstreifen auf Brust und Kapuze [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]doppelte Abdeckpatte am Front-Reissverschluss [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]300 Denier [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]verstärtkte Besätze an Gesäß und Knie, den besonders beanspruchten Partien [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ölabweisend [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]salzwassertauglich [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]schwer entflammbar[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]inkorporierte Auftriebskraft (>50 Newton) [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schutz vor Unterkühlung [/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Völlig wasserdicht[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Splash-Proof Zipper (wasserdichte Reisverschlüsse)[/FONT]
Atmungsaktivität Stufe 3
EN 393
EN 343 Stufe 3
Annex II Gewerbliche Nutzung vorgesehen. 
Zertifiziert als Kälteschutzanzug!
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Preis:* 299,- Euro[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]weitere Informationen finden Sie in unserem Online-Shop.[/FONT]


----------

